# My first lanyard



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Can't remember what the knot was called but here it is.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

It is called a cross knot.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Thats cool never thought about putting a remote on it like that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work ! .....I nearly hung myself with my first effort...


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I downloaded a pdf file on this site. 
http://m.instructables.com/id/Cross-Knot-Paracord-Lanyard/
The link might be for mobile view.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice work. I just did a similar lanyard for a fly fishing buddy with the ring on the bottom like that for his trolling motor remote. I bet it would work just as well for an e-caller remote. If I can get off my lazy butt and get the pic on my puter, I'll post it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice ,I like the idea of hanging the remote from it.
I am always nervous of loosing mine when out calling


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes it is very secure now. Oh and I bought a fox jack 2 today so i'm very excited!.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice, simple, doesn't take a lot of cordage. I have my remote hanging on the bottom of mine as well. I can either zip my lower zipper upward to access it or pull it out over the top and stick it in the vest pocket.


----------

